# 6 yo girl with armpit hair



## amypete2626

I just noticed that my 6 and a half year old girl has a few arm pit hairs. This has been an on-going issue since she was 3 or 4- with arm pit odor when she was sweaty and leg hair.

I have been bringing it up with her doctors over the years but they don't seem as concerned as I am. I buy her the spray-on deodorant (not anti-perspirant).

Her diet is not great. She limits herself to "favorite" foods- pretty much since birth she has been picky. I provide a multi vitamin daily. She drinks organic milk and water, mostly.

She is very thin and small, energetic. I am worried that she will feel "different" if she develops early. And I of course worry about getting her period. I don't want her to have to worry about that any sooner than needed! If anyone has any knowledge about this or treatment options (if there are any)- I would love to educate myself. Thanks for any help you can provide!

Amy


----------



## JessJoy

6 and a half is too young for this. She may have what is known as "precocious puberty". I would really make sure that all non organic dairy was out of the picture and emphasize a lot of raw foods. I don't really believe in catering special food to children as long as they don't have allergies. BTW, some so-called "organic" milk isn't organic at all, such as Horizon and grocery store brand "organic" milk. Most of comes from a CAFO in Colorado that has been sighted numerous times by the FDA for violations...


----------



## One_Girl

It sounds like she may have precocious puberty but it doesn't sound like a big deal. If she has had the hair since she was three and has still developed no other symptoms since then that is a good sign because it means it is probably normal puberty starting early. If she has had the odor but not the hair for a long time then I think you need to schedule an appointment with a pediatrician to make sure they are tracking it. My dd's doctor said that as long as the puberty goes at a slow and steady pace there is no reason to suspect a problem, it is when early signs of puberty progress very quickly that they suspect other causes at work and refer children for testing with an endocrinologist. The non-organic food has not been shown to have any effect on puberty. There was a study I heard about that said that the fact that we have a steady food supply in developed countries means that we don't see the lean times with lack of food and we are healthier overall from a young age so that may be having an impact on the age children begin puberty. Make sure to pick up some literature on puberty to read with your dd. There are many choices at a lot of libraries that are targeted for different age groups. My dd liked Growing Up It's A Girl Thing because it was geared towards young girls.


----------



## amypete2626

Thank you to everyone who responded! I am taking her to the doctor next month and will bring a lot of this up then. I am going to check out the book too!


----------



## amypete2626

I just wanted to let anyone looking at this know- I did go see my daughter's doctor. The doctor was not concerned and said that she sees this quite often. She said sweat and hair growth are from testosterone (male hormone) not female hormones, so I should not worry about her developing early or getting her period early.

She did say that sometimes it has to do with food intake, but I think this might run in our family- I have to make some calls.

If anyone is in the same or similar situation, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## JessJoy

Glad to know. We just discovered arm pit hair in my 8 year old cousin yesterday. Guess we're all evolving?

Jess


----------



## MountainMamaGC

This is not evolution IMO. Its a response to the hundreds of endocrine distruping chemicals that pollute our environment. I think some people are more sensitive to these chemicals than others.


----------



## ekane1

Hi. My 7 year old daughter also has hair growth under her arm. She also developed pubic hair which I first noticed at 6 1/2. She had been to an endocrinologist when she was 3 1/2 due to body odor that we had noticed. I was immediately concerned after talking to other friends and co-workers who all said that they did not ever notice body odor in their children at such a young age. I pushed it with the pediatrician who didn't seem concerned. The endocrinologist did some blood work, checked for breast buds and completed an ultra-sound. Everything seemed normal. The discussion was then focused around getting her a deodorant and to avoid anti-persperant. I was relieved. We just needed to be diligent in bathing. I always felt bad for her because she HAS to shower or bathe every night and lots of kids her age don't. I tried to ensure that she only drank organic milk and thought I'd seen some improvement. She is an average size child, not too heavy, not too thin. She's what I would consider tall for her age, but not extremely tall. Since she wasn't a chubby kid, I was surprised to see what looked like breast development when she was 5 1/2. I started to make sure that she would wear a camisole if she had a shirt on that was slightly see through. Then at the end of summer we noticed the hair growth. I was bathing her and her baby brother and I noticed the pubic hair. I was very upset but didn't let her see that I was. I called the endocrinologist the next day and got her right in. The dr. looked and said yes it was too early for that. She felt some starts of breast buds, but nothing that was overly concerning. She told me that reports are now starting to say that this kind of development earlier than 7 could point to precocious puberty. I personally feel like 7 is still too young and she agreed. The medical journals still say that 8 is the age that it starts to be less about precocious puberty and more on the early range of normal. Girls are starting to develop earlier these days, but I was still concerned. She repeated blood tests and did a bone age x-ray. Her blood work was fine and her bone age was just slightly elevated. We decided to just watch it. She saw her again yesterday and the pubic hair has grown a bit more and she now has some hair under her arm. The Dr. didn't feel like we needed to repeat blood work, but we will repeat the ultrasound that she had done 3 1/2 years ago. I asked if this is normal and she said that in 5-10% of the population, adrenal glands began to develop (or do whatever they do) earlier than normal and it doesn't mean a thing. It just starts and that doesn't mean that she will start her period or develop breasts or anything, just some hair growth and body odor (which will show up sooner or later anyway!). I asked for the dr.'s recommendation for the underarm hair since that will be obvious this summer. The Dr. recommended shaving it because kids will notice that. I showed her the razor yesterday to get her acclimated to it. She thinks it's funny, but now she said she's scared. So I had to show her that it doesn't hurt but shaving a tiny piece of my arm! (that little stinker! now I have a tiny hairless section on my arm! and she still refused!). I also told her that it would be her choice if she'd like to remove the pubic hair. That's what I don't know what to do. I remember when I started to get it and I was much older, I think 4th grade, 5th grade, but my friends didn't yet. I was teased at sleepovers and I was embarrassed by it. I don't' know what to do for her. She doesn't really have situations in which her friends would see that yet (I know that this is really weird) but I wanted her to know that I could help her if she's uncomfortable with it. It's tough since she's just 7 years old! I don't know if that was right or wrong. I made sure to tell her that it wasn't anything to be embarrassed by, that everyone will get it, but she is just getting it a little earlier than her friends or cousins. These are the types of things that may shape who she is and how she feels about herself so I want to be very careful! Anyway, just wanted to let you know that I'm going through the same thing!


----------



## Winnie28

My daughter is about to be 5 yrs old in June. She has a little underarm hair that is visible. She is too little to feel awkward about it, but I have started dressing her up in clothes that are not sleeveless . I feel bad because she is not even 5 yet and it's hard to explain. I mentioned this to her doctor a year back when she went for her 4 yr check up, but the doctor said it was because of testosterone, so nothing to worry about. But I feel bad about the fact that I cannot dress her up in certain clothes that she wants to wear and this is the time when you can dress them all cute! I dont want to use a shaver? What should I do?

I just hope she gains a good height before she reaches puberty and I hope she doesn't have an early puberty ! Any inputs are welcome!


----------



## Emaye

Nope. Your daughters are not alone. Check out this NYT article: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/01/magazine/puberty-before-age-10-a-new-normal.html


----------



## Gun gun

@amypete2626 I wanted to know if things are good with your daughter as my daughter is same age and has similar issue armpit hair and it's worrying me now


----------



## JudiAU

You might be interested in a New York Times article this week about precious puberty (and not): http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/01/magazine/puberty-before-age-10-a-new-normal.html?pagewanted=4&_r=2&ref=magazine


----------



## bethliz2

I can't tell you how glad I was to read your posts today. I am going through the exact same thing with my 6 year old daughter. We go for a follow up endo appointment tomorrow but I'll I'm getting is that everything is within "normal" limits and she is just sensitive to her hormones. It is very frustrating. Her classmates also noticed her armpit hair this week as the weather is getting warmer (that I've trimmed about 6 times now) and she was very upset that they saw it. Her friends were of course curious and had many questions. We have had many talks about it in case this did ever happen and she explained that they will all get it but she just got it earlier. One of her little friends did even say that it was no big deal, her mom had hair there too! Sweet girl! It was only the girls that saw and they were kind. My daughter was just embarrassed and I was sad for her. Today I noticed a few little pimples on her forehead and around her nose and it almost sent me to tears. So much to start so young.

I'm so glad I found this thread. I've been looking for information and advice on how to deal with this the right way but since there is no diagnosis for my daughter, hard to find information on just a sensitivity. I look forward to reading more posts and wanted to let others know that they are not alone in struggling to know what and how to handle this delicate stage in our childrens' lives.

Take care


----------



## michelle89

This thread has really help me understand whats goung on with my daughter as well......she is 6 yrs old as well with noticeable armpit hair.....kids are cruel now days and we are debating whether shaving it off, using sensitive creams or leaving it alone. i still need to do more research on these things..


----------



## Cinderwitch

thank goodness I found this thread, my 6 yr old daughter has had armpit odor since she was about 2 or 3 and I just have noticed black hairs growing under her armpits, she is a very healthy child, and is also average height eright and is a great eater. No other symptoms except for the above. I was really worried and now I feel its more common than I thought.

Thanks Moms for your honesty, I feel so much better


----------



## melanie selvara

My daughter is seven.two days ago i noticed some armpit hair. I'm very stressed.afraid she'll attain puberty at a very young age.


----------



## hannah2605

My daughter is 7...she has some armpit hair, noticably so lately. She has some armpit odor that started about 8 months ago, and her face has become a bit oily and with small pimples recently. We see the endocrinologist next month. I feel so sad that this seems to be the beginning of it all...she is just too young. She is tall for her age and has a large frame but eats very well and is very active. I have always given her organic milk and eggs. She eats very little meat, and always has. I even stopped wearing scented lotions and perfume when she was born because of the pheremone theories. What else is a mom to do?


----------



## Aimster8

Please be very diligent with your motherly instincts. My daughter also had early signs of puberty(precocious puberty). I took her to doctor after doctor who didn't seem to think it was anything serious. The one thing I always noticed was she was taller than most of her peers. Finally, after doing some research, I found out that I did have the right to be concerned if my child got her period at a younger age or continued growing at a young age. When going through puberty, girls grow to their "adult height". The issue is that if your child is in 3rd grade and going through her "growth spurt" at the wrong time, this will effect her adult height. Sure enough, I went to see one more doctor, told him my concern, and my instinct was right. My daughter's bone age wayyyyy older than her real age. (the year before she was borderline and the doctor thought she'd be fine). Did I wish I could turn back time and listen to that little voice a year earlier that said.."something is not right". Absolutely!! Ultimately, I took immediate action and put her on a GnRH inhibitor. She is now 11 years old and is finally at the end of our GnRH inhibitor journey. She still grew, but slower. No more signs of puberty. The GnRH acts like a dam, blocking the hormones from signaling puberty.

She slowed down in height and will hopefully grow more now that the GnRH is done, but I will not know her adult height for a couple more years. The medicine slowed her pubescent growth down, and I think this helped her socially. The last thing I wanted was for her to get her period in 3rd grade.

Here is the key...if their bone age test is close to 1 year above their age, consider acting asap. Precocious Puberty effects adult height! Listen to your gut.

Aimless8


----------



## novieta

hi all, i have a daughter. she's going to turn 4yo this november and since 6months ago i noticed that she has a body odor/armpit odor, and recently i also saw thin pubic hair, and to be honest this freaks me out, is there anyhing wrong with my child because it seems that my daughter grows pubic hair way earlier than it should. and i don't know what to do about it


----------



## Conat

Hi all. I am 27 yr old female that has had armpit hair since age 6. My mom was also concerned. I felt embarrassed by it growing up, and I wish my mom had decided to shave them!! Anyway, aside from some embarrassing moments with kids my age, I turned out ok. I got pubic hair and breast buds around the same time as friends. And Surprisingly, I didn't end up getting my period until I was 14! Which was a bit later than most of the girls I knew. I guess my puberty was just stretched out over many years!

Just wanted to post this to put your minds at ease.

I was looking at the thread to find out if my early armpit hair might be connected to any issues I may experience later in life. Have any of your doctors said anything about this? Any connection to breast cancer? Just curious.


----------



## [email protected]

I read this while browsing. I dont want any mamas to get stressed over it, just something to think about?
http://www.diseaseproof.com/archives/children-excess-weight-and-animal-protein-contribute-to-early-puberty.html


----------



## JRoMama

Thank you to the moms who posted and the young women who said she dealt with armpit hair early. My husband & I noticed our daughters armpits had some major B.O. when she was around 3 years old. We asked her ped about it but he said it was no big deal. Since we lived in Texas we just figured it was hot all the time and we just needed to give her a bath or shower everyday. We started using one of those crystal deordorant things and it seemed to help, but she still needs a shower or bath everyday. Well today we found two hairs on her armpit! Thank goodness for Google finding this thread for me! I don't feel as scared since I'm seeing my baby, who will be six at the end of Jan, have her body do something I wasn't ready for. Now I can go to the doctor with more than panic.


----------



## Felicia Ruiz

I hear a lot of comments about the protein and the hormones in the food causing the early armpit odor and growth. My daughter was born with Pku a disorder that makes her unable to eat protein, her diet is an extremely vegan one and she too has the armpit odor and I just noticed today the start of the hair. She is also tall for her age. So I can believe possibly the bone age theory, but not the ingestion of hormones through meat and dairy since she suffers from the same symptoms and doesn't consume those foods.


----------



## taleman

My oldest daughter is 21 and she had smelly arm pits when she was around 2. Her physician was not concerned in spite of my insistence that something must be wrong. I did not devrlop early as a girl but blosdomed over night sobthis was all new to me. She had her period around 13 and is of average height. Now my youngest who is 6.5 has had smelly armpits and now showing signs of hair growth. We chalk it up as coming from "dad's" side of the family.


----------



## brat0603

yes my daughter is 6 years old she was 9 weeks premature when she was born she does not eat right at all but I have noticed her growth of armpit hair since she was four and I am not understanding it at all.


----------



## turnipfarm

*Soy the cause of early puberty or precious puberty*

We've been keeping and eye on my daughter for the past two years for all of the same reasons. Our doctor told us to avoid soy (specifically non-fermented soy), which is in EVERYTHING. It is is bread and crackers and toothpaste and yogurt and peanut butter and pasta and is fed to all farm animals because it is very high protein and makes them grow very large. It is in just about everything that comes out of the grocery store. We are lucky to live in NYC and have access to the farmer's market and lot's of beautiful italian markets where you can get food without all of the additives, but I still feel like her soy intake is too much. Soy (soy lecitin as it is named in packaged foods), is naturally very high in estrogen and is in its unfermented form is not meant to be consumed by humans (or animals). I think that this is the common thinking now of why we are seeing puberty start at such a young age here in the US.


----------



## Dga

Hello all,
We are going through same phase , my 7 year old girl has hair in her private area since she was 6 , we met endocrinologist & all her blood work & bone test came normal to her age but I am still have concern with her progress & we are in nj & it's been challenge what to wear in summer where all the girls wear sliveless:disappointed:


----------



## Charlotte Maria

Omg mum's please don't freak out I had this as a child, and yeah it sucked. It's just an increase in the testosterone hormone that does this. Only now that I'm pregnant myself I've noticed that the hair growth lessened. At least your daughters won't go through what I did. Btw this is super embarrassing but I thought me opening up to u guys will make you feel better about the situation you're in. My mum was so old school she waxed my armpit hair, not often but like once a month if I can recall. That's from the age of 6, I discovered a razor at 13. We never went near the pubic region but I can remember having to trim it a couple times in primary school and my mum was always there. Waxing has full on traumatized me, I can't wax.anything except my eyebrows/mo and my arms. Everything else gets shaved. Like I said before, it sucked, high school sucked but it's not the end.of the world


----------



## Xerxella

Considering this was first posted 6 years ago, I think they've figured it out by now. Plus the girl is now 12, so....


----------

